# Ghost Hand 5x5x5?



## DaijoCube (Apr 17, 2010)

There is a clicky for the Ghost Hand 5x5x5
black
white

I looked all around to see if there are reviews, and I found none.
They say it has springs 

I might buy one, do anyone know about this one?


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 17, 2010)

DAT PRICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JeffDelucia (Apr 17, 2010)

4Chan said:


> DAT PRICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Look at the shipping. :fp


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 17, 2010)

You don't have to facepalm, noob.

You didn't say anything witty.


----------



## ianini (Apr 17, 2010)

JeffDelucia said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > DAT PRICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



$15 for a 5x5 is not that bad.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 17, 2010)

It's cheap even with shipping : 15$
I love my Ghost Hand! I might buy this one


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 17, 2010)

It's 64 cm. Is it bigger than V5?


----------



## Escher (Apr 17, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> It's 64 cm. Is it bigger than V5?



2/3rds of meter is probably quite big.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 17, 2010)

6,4 cm *

I r hey noube


----------



## JeffDelucia (Apr 17, 2010)

Escher said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > It's 64 cm. Is it bigger than V5?
> ...



lol...


----------



## Edward (Apr 17, 2010)

Spoiler


----------



## Shortey (Apr 17, 2010)

Escher said:


> DaijoCube said:
> 
> 
> > It's 64 cm. Is it bigger than V5?
> ...



Lol!


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 17, 2010)

so...why is the price so low, and yet the shipping so high?

Is it to attract customers? Because I definitely would not buy a $.99 cube, even if the shipping actually includes cube value.


I dunno if I want to buy this; Yj's are cheaper, and are confirmed to be pretty good.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 17, 2010)

Ghost Hand plastic is great. They have it in black. 14$ for a spring version shipping include is great too.


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 17, 2010)

endless_akatsuki said:


> so...why is the price so low, and yet the shipping so high?



Seller's on ebay pay a % of sale price, but not on shipping.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 17, 2010)

jamesdeanludlow said:


> endless_akatsuki said:
> 
> 
> > so...why is the price so low, and yet the shipping so high?
> ...



ohhh.....that makes sense.


lol cheap.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 17, 2010)

What ever I'm buying it.


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 17, 2010)

is it really Ghost Hand?
even on their official web site : http://www.tndtoys.com.cn/athena/offerdetail/sale/tndcn-1033660-484105889.html they only sell in white
It's also only 32 yuan which is about $5


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 17, 2010)

Umhh... Now you make me doubt...


----------



## James Ludlow (Apr 17, 2010)

SO its v-mech? Now I may be interested.


----------



## 4Chan (Apr 17, 2010)

Wowow, the pieces look identical to the YJ. (It has the indentations in the inner edges, which Vcubes lack.)
The core is a different colour though.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 17, 2010)

Yep, V-mech!


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 17, 2010)

Bit is the black version legit?

And when I mean legit, I don't care if it's a KO, I wanna know if it's really a Ghost Hand


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Apr 17, 2010)

DaijoCube said:


> Bit is the black version legit?
> 
> And when I mean legit, I don't care if it's a KO, I wanna know if it's really a Ghost Hand



why not asking the seller, and ask some photos of the packaging.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 17, 2010)

Done.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 17, 2010)

i can sell these soon if anyone is interested in them.


----------



## Dfgged (Apr 17, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> i can sell these soon if anyone is interested in them.



I might if they aren't more than $15(not including shipping)


----------



## Neo63 (Apr 17, 2010)

wow more company are KO-ing...


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Apr 17, 2010)

Neo63 said:


> wow more company are KO-ing...



Are you surprised?


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 18, 2010)

White Ghost Hand 4x4


----------



## dunpeal2064 (Apr 18, 2010)

I want! The GH 2x2 rocks


----------



## Luigimamo (Apr 18, 2010)

Oceania Shipping *Groan*


----------

